# Cichlid Fever



## bunniesfrostypot (Jul 1, 2008)

Im New to Cichlids, and right now i have a 55gal tank with two mnuba males, two Honduran Red Points both male, and i just got 3 Red Jewel Cichlids im pretty sure there is at least one of those that are female, shes not so red. Then I have a mango Peco and 2 Regular Plecs. Im learning a lot about these little guys, I watch for hours! :fish:


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thats great. Welcome to cichlids.
You need to do some research about the compatability of your fish.
What type of mbuna are they? 
Your mixing african cichlids with south american and they are not compatible together. Please do some research in the Library section of this site.


----------



## LexBubble (May 21, 2008)

i believe the jewel with the least amount of color is male. ithink the females display colors in that species. not sure tho cuz im a rift lake guy n even tho they r from africa the r not from the lakes


----------



## bunniesfrostypot (Jul 1, 2008)

i juat ot some Julidochromis marlieri and added them to the mix and my fish do get along and there is no fighting i watch them very intentivly, and i know all their personalities. But thank god my mnubas took over the honduran male in charge made life rotten for the rest of my fish while he reigned over.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Boomr99 said:


> Thats great. Welcome to cichlids.
> You need to do some research about the compatability of your fish.
> What type of mbuna are they?
> Your mixing african cichlids with south american and they are not compatible together. Please do some research in the Library section of this site.


I don't see a reason why you can't mix SA cichlids and west Africans or some CA cichlids with rift lake cichlids. You just have to make a careful decision regarding the species you'd like to keep and make a bit of extra effort to ensure things work out. A contingency plan is always useful as well.


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

bunniesfrostypot said:


> i juat ot some Julidochromis marlieri and added them to the mix and my fish do get along and there is no fighting i watch them very intentivly, and i know all their personalities. But thank god my mnubas took over the honduran male in charge made life rotten for the rest of my fish while he reigned over.


You have several incompatible species and i would highly recommend sorting that out. Remember that compatibility is more than just getting along. There diets, and water requirements are other things that need to be considered. Again these aren't the only things.


----------

